# over heating & unsettled at night



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

OK last night was a very bad night 

Angel just could not settle kept pacing & wanting to go out (cooler maybe) she kept jumping up on the bed & panting

I cant really have a fan in the room as their isnt anywhere to put it so she cant get access to it

She insists on sleeping in a basket in our bedroom & my room is the hottest in the house whatever time of year

How do i keep her cool

Hubby came & slept on the sofa last night he was shattered poor guy


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

im having the same problem at the moment, have a look at easidri cooling towel, i think this is my next option


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

thankyou ill have a look


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a fan on, even though it's not directed at her it keeps the room cooler. could you maybe open a window? or even have a fan on in the room whilst you aren't in it so it's cooler by bed time? does she sleep on your bed? or on the floor in your room? if on the floor could put cold damp towels down for her to lay on


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Hi & thanks 

I cant have a window open as it is just too noisy where i live (the kids got moved to the cooler back bedroom for this reason) but i also have blackpout curtains so dont think the air would get thru anyway 

Im going to try the cooling the room with a fan before we go bed & see how that keeps over night 

she has a soft doggie bed that she sleeps in - i think she would be cooler if i got her to sleep on the floor at night - but would she be comfortable & sleep - she always sleeps either on the sofa or in her bed so ive not noticed if she will snooze on a floor lol


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you live in the UK?  I know we've had a few days of sunshine, but I wouldn't expect any dog to be suffering so much just yet, the nights have been relatively cool! Even my Newfoundland and Bernese are still coping very well.

Can you shut her downstairs in the kitchen so she has the cool tiles to sleep on, should she wish? Or in whatever room is the coolest. Big empty coke bottles, filled with water and frozen, can be useful in keeping them comfortable at night if they insist on sleeping on/in warm bedding as opposed to on the cool flooring.

And of course, fresh cool (but not cold) water available in the room in which she sleeps.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Last year Kes didn't get on with the heat at all so she had to sleep downstairs. This yeah touch wood it's not been so bad, but my bedroom is north facing so doesn't warm up too much and I have the window open


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Yes i live in the UK - last night was just so hot in our room (im down to a sheet & a thin throw & for me that is very odd - last week i still had my feather duvet & a throw lol - im very cool blooded)

I think it may be coz she is only 7mths so its her first summer & dont think she likes it  

she also has Seperation anx (working on it not good so far) so she likes to sleep with me - especially if its a night when ive been in work all evening - i work 3/4-10pm so she isnt a happy bunny with me 

gonna see how she is tonight with just her blanket on the floor 

thanks peeps


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

sacha is the same. I have a window open in every room through the day and as many doors open as possible. at night the bedroom door and window are open and it faces a main road. you get used to the noise tbh. circulation is the only real way to lower the temp.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Donut76 said:


> Hi & thanks
> 
> I cant have a window open as it is just too noisy where i live (the kids got moved to the cooler back bedroom for this reason) but i also have blackpout curtains so dont think the air would get thru anyway
> 
> ...


Even though these have dog matresses and beds and can even sleep on the sofas if they want too, they soon get too hot and wander off somewhere cooler. Is she shut in the room with you and is she trustworthy to have free reign and wander off if she wants too somewhere cooler? If she is and she is shut in I would leave the door open so she can move if she wants too perhaps.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have to have a fan on for Chance i also put his cooling collar on as well, as he suffers really badly in the heat


----------



## All The Babies (May 14, 2013)

I am having the same trouble with my hairy little Lhasa cross!

I found a simple solution...........folded up cotton :001_smile:duvet covers x 3, in different areas upstairs, in doorways and top of stairs. You know how we like to find a cool spot in the bed or turn the pillow over as its cooler? As one warms up, Ted just moves to a cooler one!


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

we were discussing this last night (slighty better night but maybe coz she was tired - took a LONG time to wind her down last night she was a tad mental) 

She wont really sleep downstairs without somebody (preferably me) SO we gonna wing it till Friday coz its my weekend off & i can nap in the day if im up all night with her & we are going to TRY to get her to sleep downstairs

She has UN crated herself since coming here - we cant get the big crate upstairs & she outgrew the small one (must remember to return it) she will go in it to chill out BUT she wont have the door shut

I dont have a problem with her sleeping in the front room w/o the crate so will work on that

She has a weak back leg so dont want her going up & down stairs all night frightened of her falling & hurting herself

THanks again


----------

